# Need some prayer Warriors



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

My daughter just went from a stage one MS to stage 5 I'm inimb at this time but need to get back on track. She is going to a specialist and my get put on a new study. But right now she has three little ones to care for and her hubby needs to work. Hope in the next few weeks we can get her on a program where she can get some sort of caregiver. Sticks being almost 3 hours away from your baby at a time like this. Just remember Kendra in your prayers please

Thank you 
Bill


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

How sad. Prayers to your and your daughter's families.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Petitions before the throne!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we lift up Kendra to you. We ask you to guide the doctors in their treatment of her. We ask you to help her husband and childern to be able to cope with this situation. We ask for your peace and comfort for Kendra, her husband and her children. If it is your will, we pray for a miracle. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Heavenly Father we come to you in prayer as you told us to do. We ask that you intervene in Kendra's health and glorify yourself in the eyes of her family, in Jesus name we ask it, amen.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

I will definitely say a prayer for y'all.


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

Prayers sent today for you and your entire family.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

*We have such an awsome God don't we*

I posted this earlier today after my wife called. My daughter has had a pretty hard time the last few days. I put off calling her because I was having a hard time listening to her slur her speech, has been that way the last few days and the way my wife talked this morning when she called it was worse. I read your replies and prayers and decided to gut it up and call her.

My grandson answered the phone and we spoke for a bit the he put Mom on. Kendra's voice was clear and she had her old smile in her voice. she started feeling better this evening but decided to stay in bed and get her much needed rest. Now I know she isn't cured and with this disease there will be good days and bad BUT

I GIVE PRAISE TO GOD FOR ALL HE DOES AND THANK HIM.

And thank you to all who have replied with words of encouragement and all the unspoken prayers They do work folks. Bless all of you.


----------



## bohica299 (Sep 22, 2005)

Your daughter and her family will be in my prayers.


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

I will pray hard for you and your family.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers from my family!!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------

